# Like to make my own bullet pens?wonder what kit



## louie68 (Sep 7, 2011)

Looking for suggestion what pen kit would you recommend to use to make my own bullet pen, I have cartiage from 306 shells blanks were use from the funeral salute when my brother pass away. I have already gotten the real bullet tip now that are drill out. Thanks in advance to all that make suggestions. Louie


----------



## alphageek (Sep 7, 2011)

For a 30-06, the obvious choice to me is a slimline - the transmission and tube match up very well and the shell size is very similar to a comfort (except I don't do a center band).


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey Louie--

"Practice" with a few shells that are NOT the ones from the funeral.  If you have difficulties that you cannot overcome, call me.  Just PM for my phone number.  If need be, I will run down to your house (Northern Ill can't be THAT far) and help you make these.

"Give it a shot" as they say, but let me know if you just can't figure it out.


----------



## MarkD (Sep 7, 2011)

There are a couple great resources for bullet pens in the Library section of the forum.


----------



## hunter-27 (Sep 7, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Hey Louie--
> 
> "Practice" with a few shells that are NOT the ones from the funeral.  If you have difficulties that you cannot overcome, call me.  Just PM for my phone number.  If need be, I will run down to your house (Northern Ill can't be THAT far) and help you make these.
> 
> "Give it a shot" as they say, but let me know if you just can't figure it out.


Great offer Ed, now how about northern Nebraska, will you come visit me?


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 7, 2011)

hunter-27 said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Louie--
> ...




I'm a penmaker, Landon, not a psychiatrist!!:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## okiebugg (Sep 8, 2011)

*bullet pen*



ed4copies said:


> hunter-27 said:
> 
> 
> > ed4copies said:
> ...


 
I saw a great video about making your from scratch bullet pens all the way down to soldering the 7mm tube in place. I don't remember the name of the man doing it, but look for it on Utube


----------



## Phunky_2003 (Sep 8, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> hunter-27 said:
> 
> 
> > ed4copies said:
> ...



LOL now I've done spit soda all over my iPad.


----------



## navycop (Sep 8, 2011)

okiebugg said:


> I saw a great video about making your from scratch bullet pens all the way down to soldering the 7mm tube in place. I don't remember the name of the man doing it, but look for it on Utube


 Try this one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0QblK-xOSk&feature=related
My video player is not working now, but I think this is it.


----------



## Rolland (Sep 8, 2011)

I have been making my own Cartridge pens for a while. I use the gold Cigar kits from Woodturnz as they are inespensive. I made my own tooling to hold the bullets and cartridge case to drill it to size. 
If the cartridge cases you have were blanks to fire the salute you will need to get them neck sized as they were never intended to be loaded with a bullet. As far as the bullet I use a 168 grain boat tail hollow point and drill from the base that way the hole comes out center of the nose. I then melt all the lead out of the bullet and repolish. 
I use the tutoral put out by rherrell listed in the library, he has done most of the hard work.
I am including a thread I posted a while back that may help'


"Making cartridge pens can be somewhat of a trial when drilling either the bullet or cartridge case so being more of a machinst than pen maker came up with a few fixtures to ease the problem along to completion.
The Lee reloading company makes a spinner to hold cartridge case to clean them in most calibers I use #2 as it will work on .308,30-06 cases. 
To hold the bullet I bored a piece of 3/8th brass to .300 diameter and using a slitting saw made four cuts. to drill the bullet just insert the bullet in the piece and chuck it in a 3/8th collet and tighten if you drill and ream the fixture in the collet you are going to use it will allow you to drill a dead center hole each time. 
To hold a case I did same thing altho used a piece of 9/16th diameter brass rod (it was a mistake from another project) 3/4 or 5/8th inch would work just as well, and drilled and reamed it to the outside diameter of the case, and using a .026 slitting saw cut four slots so when clamped in the collet it holds the case for drilling. I drilled the fixture so it would bottom out deep enough so that only 3/8ths of the rear of the case protrudes from the fixture. As the case is tapered be sure to cut to the portion you are going to clamp to, drilling a pilot hole in the end of the fixture for the neck of the cartridge case to fit in helps aline it for clamping. 

The other piece I made is for holding the cap for the top of the pen again I used 3/8ths piece of steel rod, turned half of it to fit the inside of and the same lenght of the 10mm brass tube and drilled and tapped it for a 10-24 screw one inch deep and again used a slitting saw to make four cuts 3/4 inch long, and used a 62 degree center drill, drilled a taper in the tapped end and used a socket head flat head screw with a trimmed diameter for a wedge to expand the end to hold the 10mm brass tube. 

I used the cartridge making tutorial made up by rherrell that is listed in the library for the basic plans for the pens and use the cigar kits for the internals. With these plans the top of the pen needed to be from 3/8th to 1/2 inch longer than the tube to fit over the end of the cartridge so this fixture allows you to chuck the cap to allow the end to be bored to fit the end of the case. I use both tubes that come in the kit with the longer one in the case and the shorter one for the cap. 

Boy I hope this makes sense if not let me know and I will attempt to clear up any questions.
If I can help any further let me know At least thats my story


----------



## JerrySambrook (Sep 8, 2011)

You should find someone near you who is a reloader, so they can resize the neck area of the cartridge.
The cases used at the funeral were more than likely blanks, and they have a crimping on the neck to hold the disk ahtat kept the powder in.
You will want to get the crimp straightened out in order to properly hold your bullef nib, and so the transition is smooth.
If you want to send them to me, I can do it for you, if you find no one near you. Will also remove the primer at the same time, and drill out the primer pocket to the size you want/need.

Jerry


----------



## lago (Sep 8, 2011)

I tried to follow the tutorials but still had problems so I changed the method for doing 30 cal. cartridges.

I cut the base off the bullet with the small HF chop saw and then melted the lead out.  Put bullet in drill chuck tip first, drill hole thru tip and them ream out the side of the bullet.  Reverse the bullet and using file, smooth off the bullet tip and verify that refill will fit properly.  Then chuck a piece of brass tube and with file, file off enough for it to slip into the bullet, and glue the tube in place with JBWeld.  Cartridge is sized for 30 cal bullet and primer pocket drilled out with 'I' bit.  Cut bullet/tube to correct length based on caliber used and seated to where the tube is flush with case rim.  Pressure is applied to the bullet when I install the tranny but have not had any movement of the bullet so far.

Lago


----------



## juteck (Sep 8, 2011)

I've only made a few "bullet pens", and followed the tutorials on using the 7mm slimline tubes, transmission, clip, top finial cap, and "cross"-type refill. Some of the ones I made never looked right using a standard slimline clip - the ball clip looks better in my opinion. 

I made one for my brother-in-law that used the 7mm tubes and slimline transmission, a threaded bushing for the 7mm euro roundtop cap at the top, and an 8mm flat-top finial/logo from HUT and 8mm flat-top american clip.  I was able to make the profile of the top barrel match the top diameter of the casing a little better, and the clip was more pleasing to me than the slimline clip.  To do this, I just bought the parts I needed from HUT and Wood-N-Whimsies instead of sacrificing 3 different pen kits.  A picture of the pen is here: http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=11607


----------



## ed4copies (Sep 8, 2011)

Take Jerry's offer, unless you know someone locally.

That is a starting point, no matter WHAT pen you want to make!!


----------



## louie68 (Sep 8, 2011)

I like to thank all that have given me your suggestion. Ed might take you up on your offer !!!LOL  Rockton, IL to your city is maybe 1hr away.Again Guys thanks Louie
I will put a picture up on IAP when completed.


----------

